# TTOC Karting - Stourbridge



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Bit of a change of plan.
The TTOC have started a nice idea of a national karting evening that will involve all the various regions racing on the same day at our own local tracks. So, the new date will be March 8th which is a Sunday.
The original idea of Stourbridge will stay the same. However, I think the posts following everybodys day across the UK together with their pics will be superb.
Hope you don't mind the change in dates. But thought it was too good to miss. 
http://www.fullthrottleraceway.co.uk/


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Yup sounds good.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im up for that Phil 

Do they do Diesel karts do you know? :lol: :lol:


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

I'll have a dabble, Phill. :wink:

stu


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> Im up for that Phil
> 
> Do they do Diesel karts do you know? :lol: :lol:


Hiya,
Err... No!! But for you we will see what we can sort out. :wink:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

What chance do i stand against you thin blokes? :lol: :lol: I'm still up for it though
cheers
jon


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

southTT said:


> What chance do i stand against you thin blokes? :lol: :lol: I'm still up for it though
> cheers
> jon


Hi John,
Well you do have the advantage on the braking into a corner. 
As for us thin blokes we have the acceleration.... Let battle commence.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Should be a good laugh this. So far looks like the usual crowd, would be great if a few others from the general W.Mids area could show up 

Paul


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

If the dates are good, I think I can come down from up north... Can get the TTorres supporters group going! Also try and beat some southern fairies!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Beat us down ere???? Dont make me laff mate. :lol:

And TTorres...... why didnt i think of that username... grrrr :roll:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Also try and beat some southern fairies!


O R ?  :lol: :lol:

only joking!
cheers

jon


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

southTT said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Also try and beat some southern fairies!
> ...


OR NOTHING... I will probably loose! :lol:


----------



## Droo (Dec 5, 2006)

may come .will no nearer the date.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm up for this one Phil!!

I'll probably bring my two sons, so put me down for 3.

Dave


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

yea I'd be up for that - would probably bring the missus too she likes karting


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Ok then I will sort this for February. This will allow for the bank balance to have paid for all the Crimbo pressie's.
The final date I will post up after talking to the circuit. But I thought that for most folks it would be good for a Thursday evening or maybe the Friday.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi all,
> Ok then I will sort this for February. This will allow for the bank balance to have paid for all the Crimbo pressie's.
> The final date I will post up after talking to the circuit. But I thought that for most folks it would be good for a Thursday evening or maybe the Friday.


Not Friday!!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
It will be a Thursday them.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I do believe it will be a Sunday, and it will be at the beginning of March...

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Double post - forum playing up...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Double post - forum playing up...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Change in date and idea sounds good to me Phil. 8th March im working but ill see if i can get it off nearer the time


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Hmm, might be up for this myself.......

stu


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Bugger it! At my cousins wedding that weekend
cheers
jon


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Well it has now been sorted to 4:00pm-5:00pm on 8th March. 
Nick will be posting up the details shortly. Lets give some support for all the work that has been put into this.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Details are now in the first post of the TTOC Karting thread.

We have 7 days to get everyone booked up and paid for else they will cancell any of the track not meeting the minimum numbers.

Nick


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

me and my bro are deffo up for this. where do we pay!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

YES TT said:


> me and my bro are deffo up for this. where do we pay!


viewtopic.php?f=3&t=128148


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

needs to be payed in full before the 6th???????
no chance with me then.....sorry guy's.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

YES TT said:


> needs to be payed in full before the 6th???????
> no chance with me then.....sorry guy's.


As with most organised karting events, they have to be paid for in advance to let the group make a firm booking.

Karting Nation want full payment 30 days before the event date, else they will cancel the bookings I'm afaid.

Nick


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Nick I'm happy to book but what happens if I book and then there aren't enough people? How easy is it going to be to get refund to individual members?

It took me 3 months to get £80 back from karting nation this year


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
We need 12 folks minimum for this to go ahead. The company sorting out the bookings and payments have given us another week to book on. So if your up for it could you give them a ring between now and next Thursday and book yourselves in and give them C/C details. They will not take payment until there is enough of us.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Will ask brother tonight.

Who else is up for it? Phil? Jon? Chris?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Come on people time's running out to book the Karting event - We need the numbers pre-booked by Friday NEXT WEEK (yes it's been extended) for your local event to happen!

*Please note: No money will be taken from your credit card until enough people have booked - so you've nothing to loose. Only when enough people have booked for each venue will a payment be taken.*

*To book your place you need to call: 
0870 162 4847, ask for "Sacha" and mention it's the "TTOC" Karting event on Sunday 8th March 2009. *

*Details here: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=4010*

*Stourbridge*


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Only three days left to book people - we need those bookings in if this is going to go ahead


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I've placed abook for four people at this event.

Where is everyone else?

Dave


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
We could not muster up the twelve folks required to go ahead.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

As of Friday afternoon there were not enough people booked at the Stourbridge track despite an email sent to all members and plugging the event on the forum here. Unfortunately the Karting company won't extend the deadline any more for reserving the session unless there are enough people signed up.

Anyone who has booked so far has a choice now of cancelling without charge, or if they wish to, they can still go ahead on the day in a public session i.e. it won't be a TTOC private session but will be open to any member of the public. Perhaps more people will be willing to join in nearer the time but unfortunately, without people booking in advance, we now have no chance of reserving a private session and organising the competition we had hoped. Still, we tried  .

There's nothing to stop people making their own arrangements of course.

*Could anyone who has booked let the Karting company know if they wish to cancel or go ahead in a public session as soon as possible please?*


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I really wanted to come along to the karting event, but that weekend i am working and i cant get the time off....... sorry


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Can't be helped - I guess it wasn't to be.


----------

